# Knox Lake Report?



## ThePeaches289 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has been at Knox lake recently. I use to fish the lake all the time but I'm now living in Cincinnati. I'll be going this Saturday with my Grandfather. Not sure if we will be bank fishing or on a boat.
Also any word on the spillway?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## ThePeaches289 (Nov 12, 2013)

No one fishing Knox these days!?!?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no real details other than what the guy at Knox Marine told me a couple of days ago when I was up there. I just asked a vague question of how the fishing has been. With no plans to fish there in the near future I didn't dig for more info. He said he heard it has been picking up pretty nicely. I asked if he meant bass and he said yes but also he had heard of some guys getting in to some crappie. I know if is not much but it is more info than you had.


----------



## ThePeaches289 (Nov 12, 2013)

bkr43050 said:


> I have no real details other than what the guy at Knox Marine told me a couple of days ago when I was up there. I just asked a vague question of how the fishing has been. With no plans to fish there in the near future I didn't dig for more info. He said he heard it has been picking up pretty nicely. I asked if he meant bass and he said yes but also he had heard of some guys getting in to some crappie. I know if is not much but it is more info than you had.


Thanks for your reply! Ill be targeting bass so that's nice to hear. There are some pigs in that lake!
Also some big cats as well.


----------



## chadb2014 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi. Im new here. Was wondering where knox lake is located?


----------



## ThePeaches289 (Nov 12, 2013)

chadb2014 said:


> Hi. Im new here. Was wondering where knox lake is located?


https://www.google.com/maps/dir//Kn...75f1886b!2m2!1d-82.5009931!2d40.5119116?hl=en

WELCOME,
Above is a link for google maps. Its located outside of Frecricktown Ohio. I believe the lake is about 500 acres in size. I grew up fishing it and I've produced some nice smallies, LMB and catfish over the years.


----------



## thomast750 (Jan 5, 2013)

I fish Knox Lake 3 or 4 times a week. It's close to my home. Most days I can get a few LMB in the 2-3 lb range.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Little late on this didnt see ur post until well now when your probably out on the water. Hope you did well.. I've been getting out to knox lake a lot more this years.. cats, I can for sure tell you, have been picking up.. bass I havent went for in a month or so i got no input there.. really just wanted to wish you luck!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dfry16 (Mar 23, 2011)

I fished knox this evening for a couple hours and caught 2 bass both around 2 pounds. For some reason that lake hasn't treated me very we'll this year I've fished it 3 times and only got 2 fish each time, must be doing something wrong


----------



## ThePeaches289 (Nov 12, 2013)

We ended up getting 2 decent size channel cats. Both were only around a 3-4 pounds and a handful of gills. Could not get any action out of the bass for some reason. Still a great morning on the lake.

I did get redemption on Sunday on the Kokosing River while kayaking, landing some real nice smallies and also a decent amount of Budweiser


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

been doing good on bass at knox. been catching around 15-20 bass everytime i headed down this year but getting most on bigs jigs and creature style baits but mostly a 1/2 oz jig with a bigger trailer on it.


----------

